# Anyone in NOrthern Utah willing to help a Newbie?



## joey (Dec 17, 2009)

Just starting to get into hunting things other than ducks. 

Varmints, yotes, wolves or etc......


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fortunately, there are no woofies, but shoot anything that looks anything like a yote! I wish I could help, kind of in the same boat myself.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

northern utah where? Im in Cache Valley


----------



## joey (Dec 17, 2009)

I am in Bountiful.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Ya thats like an hour away from Cache Valley. We're the northern extreme I guess 
I could suggest trying the morgan walk in access. I went out there once, theres plenty of yote tracks, though i want to say the walk in access there is sorta frequented quite a bit...or atleast on christmas eve it was. Never know though, you might get lucky(someone shot 2 shots while i was up there so im sure theres animals to shoot...i saw fox tracks and coyote tracks.


----------



## joey (Dec 17, 2009)

Well something is better than nothing. How often do you go out?


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

I got out last Saturday and 2 weeks before that. I try to get out as much as possible but I also have a wife 
Found a hole in the ground a coyote had visited...not sure if it was a den or just some hole used by the coyote to stay out of the snow or if it was digging prey out.


----------

